# SW Visualizer



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Sherwin Williams Visualizer, you can add photos of a room/exterior and change the colors pretty easily.
Visualizer


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Fun stuff, but another way S.W. is bypassing painting companies that charge for color consulting and dealing directly with the HO.
Next they will make commercials that claim that they can make any homeowner into a "painter"...


oh...wait...


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I think this has awesome potential. For exteriors: take a road side pic, upload the pic, "paint" the pic, then send the before and "after" to them along with an esimate. Brilliant!!! Right?


----------



## ALBsPainting (Dec 10, 2009)

I think benjamin moore has the same on there website


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Yep - they do. Seriously, I think the process I described above would definetly generate sales. What do you think?


----------



## ALBsPainting (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree it will help with business. I will definetly use it in the future.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

been doing it for years goto: http://www.myspace.com/americanpatchandpaint
and look along left column, people do love to see the difference


----------

